# Window shrink film on a cinder block basement window?



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have 5 large (45" x 45") single-pane sliding windows in my basement, and I want to seal them with shrink film for the winter. But the walls are painted cinder block, so the surface is fairly uneven. Is the double sided tape that comes in the kits robust enough to seal the edges, or should I use a different tape?


----------



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, nobody?

Ok, I tried it with one of the Frost King kits, but I couldn't get the tape to stick at all. I don't know if the kit was old and the tape dried out, or if it's just crappy tape. I'm thinking about running a bead of silicone around the window and sticking the film to that. Then I'll need to let it cure for a couple days before I actually shrink the film.

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What material is the window made of?

It if is something wood or has something that you can attach a trim piece too, I would sandwich the plastic behind that and shrink it after the wood it tacked up.

That or making a blocker out of rigid foam would work great if you don't care about looking through the window.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of that window?
As you found out no tape I know of is going to stick to block, it needs to be attached to the windows frame. (the jambs)


SILICONE WILL NOT WORK! And will just make a big mess that will be near imposable to scrape off.


----------



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have great pictures, but these might give you the general ideal. The frames are bare aluminum, maybe an inch or so wide, and they are recessed about 3-4 inches. I should be able to provide some more detailed photos once I get home this evening.

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where are you in VA?
If you plan on living there I sure would be looking into replacing those windows.
Look like single pane, with no thermal break built into the window frames so all the heat or cold transfures into the home.
I'm not seeing any good way to attach plastic flim on that window, just not enough surface area to attach the tape.
Any plans on adding insulation to the inside walls?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

After all the time and hassle invested in making shrink film work, might be better suited to just pull and replace.


----------



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

Southwest VA, New River Valley.

Sure, replacement would be great. But it's winter now, and a $20 box of plastic film would get me part of the way in a hurry.

I'll probably insulate at some point, but I just moved in so I'm trying to get the living area settled before I take on any big basement projects.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty area.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You don't want it on the inside anyway because the glass pane and AL will condense profusely. Put it on the outside to the block with duct tape and paint the tape to pass any HOA that would complain.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Fairview said:


> Put it on the outside to the block with duct tape and paint the tape to pass any HOA that would complain.


Once you discover that duct tape will not work, DAP makes a peelable caulk that should help:

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=20


----------



## Joeboo25 (Sep 18, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> Once you discover that duct tape will not work, DAP makes a peelable caulk that should help:
> 
> http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=20


UPDATE:

Well, the peel-able caulk worked perfectly. I'm not sure if you meant for me to use it as it was intended (to plug holes), or as an adhesive for the plastic, but it seems to be holding just fine as an adhesive. I ran a 1/4" bead around the window on the inside wall and stuck a pre-cut piece of film in place. Then I mushed the plastic into the caulk to spread it out and work it into the block. It cured for three days and then I used a hair drier to tighten everything up. So far it seems to be holding pretty good, but I'll keep an eye on it for a while.

The caulk package said not to use it on plastics that are sensitive to solvents, so I tested it on a small piece of film earlier in the week and didn't see any degradation.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Joeboo25 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Well, the peel-able caulk worked perfectly.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

